# Advice on Clomid



## Happysmiles (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello.

I would be grateful for your thoughts I am a PCOS suffered on 1500g of met perday, I was prescribed 50mg of clomid for first cycle, progesterone results where 18. 2nd cycle was 100mg clomid progesterone 21.3, hospital said its not working so should stop and return to clinic, after me explaining althought I wasnt a fertility expert the levels were rising so although not the magic 30, it was on its way... she evenutally agreed i could try another month... 

Anyone else had similar levels?? Any success stories to restore my beaten confidence


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I had 11 first time and 21 2nd time, don't know my result for this cycle, as only had it yesteday, and now been referred for ivf due to male factor anyway, but I saw my consultant last night and he said that they confirmed ovulation, but the lack of prog could cause a problem with sustaining a pregnancy.

How long was it betwen ovulation and your period arriving?


----------



## Happysmiles (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for replying, sorry to hear youve been refered f0r IVF, I hope the appt doesnt take too long for you... 

was the consultant concerned your levels hadnt hit 30?? 

my cycles on clomid were 27 days & 30 days. Using my CBFM it hasnt peaked at all, but had med levels from day 11 last month...


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

He didn't seem concerned ovulation wise, but he did re the levels sustaining a pregnancy. The best thing for them to do is monitor you with scans to see if you are releasing a good egg, then they can see what the problem is


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It sounds like something is happening and you're releasing an egg because you're still having progesterone released and the levels have risen between the 2 months.

What day are you having progesterone tested ?  Many advise having tested on cd21 but this assumes you ovulated on cd14.  Progesterone peaks at 7dpo so ideally this is when you should be tested.  If you ovulate earlier or later than cd14 then try to get tested accordingly.

It could mean that you're just being tested on the wrong day...or it could mean that the egg released isn't quite mature enough so the corpus luteum (which releases progesterone) isn't as good.

If you have PCOS then you may find that monitors and OPKs aren't reliable.  All they do is detect the LH surge before ovulation and not ovulation itself.  If you have PCOS you tend to have higher LH levels so these monitors pick up the higher level and think it's the surge when it's not......or in some cases they just don't detect anything at all....they're a bit hit and miss so I wouldn't rely on them too much.

Maybe you could try charting your temps, cervical mucus and position, along with using the monitor/opks and see if there are any patterns in your cycle there.

Consultants look for a progesterone level of 30 nmol/l or over at 7dpo.  This indicates that a mature egg was released....too immature or too old and it may cause poor or no fertilisation....and progesterone is what prepares the womb lining for possible implantation and sustains early pregnancy.  They like a follicle to be around 18mm minimum (and not over about 26+mm) to ensure the egg is mature.

If your 2nd progesterone level was 21.3 nmol/l then to me this would indicate that you did ovulate but that tested too early or the follicle was a bit small before it ruptured which meant the egg was a little immature.

Can you not ask for follicle tracking scans as this would give a much clearer picture of what's happening inside ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Happysmiles (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello Natasha, 

Thank you so much for such a detailed replied..... I understood exactly what your saying and expect my eggs arnt quite mature enough, Im finding my hospital quite frustraiting with getting anything so until I return in Jan, I doubt Il be able to get follicle tracking, but I will definately ask the nurse when I have to phone after my next bloods. 

My cycles have varied slightly (by 3 days) so to pinpoint OV from that is hard, but I have started taklng temps, Im on CD5 now, so hopefully I can still see some pattern this cycle. 

Thanks again for such a fab reply, its really helped to put me a bit at ease xxxxxxx


----------



## Jennie001 (Aug 2, 2009)

hi all 
I'm new on here i was given clomid by the hospital in Britain but then was advised against taken it as i had pcos and clomid would just continue to block my ovaries but since then i have had part of the old eggs removed from the ovaries i was just wondering weather to retry the clomid for 6months and see if i have any chance of falling pregnant natural if any onehas any advice it would be helpful 

thanks Jennie001


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jennie

Sorry, I'm a bit confused when you mention you were precribed Clomid but then told not to take it because you have PCOS....because Clomid is prescribed for women with PCOS to help them ovulate ie release eggs.  Can I ask what you mean when you say you've had old eggs removed from your ovaries ?  Sorry, just not really clear 

I notice that you've only just had IVF and that you're 14dpt (14 days past transfer) today....fingers crossed that you get a positive result  

If it's sadly unsuccessful then I would speak with your consultant at your follow up appointment to discuss your next options and whether clomid would be a possibility.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Jennie001 (Aug 2, 2009)

hi Natasha

thank you for your reply 

i was given clomid my the docs in Britain but when i went for a consultation in norway for my ivf they said to stop taking it as in my case all it would do is to continue blocking my ovaries from releasing the eggs so it wouldn't work i would be worse off

also what i mean about removing old eggs is the drugs they put me on for ivf removed all the old eggs that where stuck on the out side of my ovaries hope this is more helpful

Jennie001


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

No sorry, still confused 

If you went to clinic in Norway for IVF then I expect that the reason they advised you to stop Clomid is because of the drugs you would be having for IVF.

As for the "old eggs".....the drugs you have for IVF encourage your ovaries to produce more follicles and inside those follicles are eggs.  When you have egg collection they collect/remove these eggs from inside the follicles.  They're not "old eggs" they are new eggs but have to be a certain size to ensure the egg is mature enough for fertilisation.

What was the result of your IVF...I'm assuming this was your first treatment cycle ?  Are you considering having any more IVF at same or different clinic ?  Did you get any frozen embryos ?

If you're considering having a bit of a break from IVF then I would go back to your fertility specialist in UK to discuss clomid or similar...I wouldn't start taking it again without first consulting your specialist over here.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

